# SuperWen's DIY LampHood



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

sorry there are no explanations in each pictures, but peoples say "picture worth thousand words"


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

another lamphood


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

yet another lamp hood


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)




----------



## greenink (14 Aug 2011)

Great stuff. Can you really just use standard energy saving bulbs? Does the HC in your Stonehenge tank grow using them?


----------



## SuperWen (14 Aug 2011)

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Great stuff. Can you really just use standard energy saving bulbs? Does the HC in your Stonehenge tank grow using them?


almost all of my tanks using standard energy saving bulbs, and I never had a problem growing plants include HC, glosso, downoi, UG, hairgrass, etc.

3ft stonehenge tank used 4xPLL 36W, and recently using 2xPLL 36W + HQI 150W


----------



## nayr88 (14 Aug 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

>



On the nano tanks, the one on the left your using one of the bar diffusers under the hob. How are you finding it? I want something that gives out a really fine slow stream of bubbles

Really cool lights mate,


----------



## SuperWen (14 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> On the nano tanks, the one on the left your using one of the bar diffusers under the hob. How are you finding it? I want something that gives out a really fine slow stream of bubbles
> 
> Really cool lights mate,


this one..?









that is intense bazooka diffuser
I got it from here: http://www.aquastore.com.hk/details.php?productid=1294
or you can find it here: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html


----------



## nayr88 (15 Aug 2011)

That's the one, cheers the close up picture and links mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Aug 2011)

Great pics - this has given me some very helpful ideas for my next project


----------



## SuperWen (15 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> That's the one, cheers the close up picture and links mate.


you're welcome bro


----------

